

JQuery: Visual QuickStart Guide (book review) - mikejuk
http://www.i-programmer.info/bookreviews/29-javascript/248-jquery-visual-quickstart-guide.html

======
mahmud
I learned all the jquery I need from the jquery reference manual and C-u (view
source.)

It's one of the most self-evident, most obvious APIs you will ever see.

jquery + firebug is an acceptable Lisp.

